# Anyone from Philippines?



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Am I the only one here that's from Philippines?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I am 

Well, I live in the US but I was born in Baguio. I know that doesn't really answer your question, but I've definitely seen posts on here from people from the Philippines. There are some vet recommendations for the Philippines too. If you want, you can search the forum for stuff related to the Philippines. There is a lot of good information!


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad to see that there are members from Philippines


----------



## FluffyMars (Mar 19, 2014)

Well this doesn't count but my boyfriend is from the Phillipines, he grew up there but now we live together in Florida.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey there! Didn't know you were new. I live somewhere at the middle in a place called Antique. Quite far from the mainland metro but the best place for having animals around


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish metro manila is not so urban.


----------



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

hello jaybee &#55357;&#56842; what happened to ur hedgehog?


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

He's been laying around all day


----------



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

same with my hedgehog he always lying the wholeday. It means theres something wrong with my hedgehog too?


----------



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

what brand of your cat food?


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

"Our current after lunch time temps now hits 95F degrees (35C degrees) Hedgies just laying down there flat are normal for this season" 

This is what tongue_flicker said to me  thanks to him I have no worries.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

That's called aestivation. It's really very common during summer months here. But don't ignore it coz many hedgehogs die of too much heat and sudden weather changes. You can help cool them down by adding up a ceramic tile in their bin for them to splat on and/or a frozen water in a bottle.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Placing a fan or putting them somewhere dark and cool helps as well. Subjecting them to an airconditioned room is not recommended especially if the temp changes is abrupt or changed to quickly. Unless of course your house is centralized then you'll have no other choice


----------



## kuroneko (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll try these for my babies... thanks )


----------

